# Vinyl Gloves



## Zerbo (Sep 2, 2012)

My BLS company has recently switched from nitrile exam gloves to vinyl "exam" gloves because they are a great deal cheaper. The vinyl gloves have no stretch, are extremely hard to put on in any timely manner, rip like tissue paper, and the cuff is loose which allows fluids and debris to leak into it and onto your hands. Think food handling gloves... that's essentially what these are. The best part is that on each box, it clearly states "Not intended to be used as a chemical barrier."  I've discussed the inadequacies of these gloves with the manager who made the decision to switch from nitrile, and I was told that these would be the gloves ordered from now on, no arguments.

My question is this: are these gloves in any way appropriate to be used in a medical setting? The ease with which they tear exposes our hands to fluids all too frequently, and the box also states that they should not come in contact with any harsh chemicals- such as the dimethyl ethyl ammonium chloride found in our equipment wipes.  Are there laws or official guidelines in place that dictate what gloves can and cannot be used in emergency services? I wish to do a little research before I take a drastic step like calling in OSHA to do an inspection, but I would be willing to do so if it came to that.  My BLS company is in California, if that narrows it down at all.

Any information would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Sep 2, 2012)

Title 8 / 5193 clearly covers this and other requirements.  Simple google~fu for " California ambulance glove requirements" will bring you to your link and info


----------



## MMiz (Sep 2, 2012)

Vinyl gloves aren't typically used in EMS because of their high failure rate.  Vinyl gloves fail up to 60% of the time. Nitrile fails up to 3% of the time.  Huge difference. 

Study: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/10511487


----------



## Zerbo (Sep 2, 2012)

Corky said:


> Title 8 / 5193 clearly covers this and other requirements.  Simple google~fu for " California ambulance glove requirements" will bring you to your link and info


I just scoured the entire title 8 5193, but couldn't find what which glove materials are considered suitable/unsuitable. I'll try narrowing the search, but I haven't has any luck do far.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Sep 2, 2012)

http://www.dir.ca.gov/dosh/BloodborneFAQ.html

This leads you to search for California PPE requirements and you will find this 

http://www.emsa.ca.gov/pubs/pdf/emsa216.pdf

So as long as the El-cheapo gloves they are buying conform to 21 CFR 880, Class 2 then they are fine.  If not they are out of compliance


Cut and dry for your employer to see.


----------



## Zerbo (Sep 2, 2012)

Corky said:


> http://www.dir.ca.gov/dosh/BloodborneFAQ.html
> 
> This leads you to search for California PPE requirements and you will find this
> 
> ...


Perfect, that's exactly what I've been looking for. Much appreciated!


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Sep 2, 2012)

No problem, good luck dealing with your sheister company


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 2, 2012)

and the chemical barrier thing is that they dissolve in multiple types of chemicals.


----------



## dadi frenchi (Sep 3, 2012)

Since 5 years ago, in my country, using vinyl gloves is almost systematic because of bugetary restiction. Before, we used latex gloves everytime. We continue to use these gloves it is necessary to use needles.
I have read a study during my nurse formation concerning vinyl gloves. In theory, they should limit themselves to uses without contact with biological liquids or chemicals.
Liquids flights: vinyl 43%,  latex 8,5%
Contaminations of hands: vinyl: 24%,  latex:2,3%

After 20 minutes of use, 61% of vinyl gloves avoid
While only 1% for latex gloves


----------



## firecoins (Sep 3, 2012)

buy your own nitrile gloves or get a box from your local ER if allowed.


----------



## WestMetroMedic (Sep 3, 2012)

Not that i condone theft but...

A box of nice nitrile gloves from hospital fits really nice under the head end of your stretcher.

I also will announce that i am commandeering a box from hospital if i manage to kill a box during a shift...

If you have a labor union, you could use them as a resource to help you get the gloves you want...  Unions aren't just about wages and benefits...


----------



## jrectoremtb (Sep 5, 2012)

Most er's in NJ use both vinyl and latex .. .Our Squad uses Kimberly Clark .. Purple nitrile .. however, get slippery with fluids


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 5, 2012)

jrectoremtb said:


> Most er's in NJ use both vinyl and latex .. .Our Squad uses Kimberly Clark .. Purple nitrile .. however, get slippery with fluids



If you find gloves that don't get slippery with bodily fluids on them you let me know...


----------



## Underoath87 (Sep 6, 2012)

My company has always supplied us with those cheap vinyl "lunch lady" gloves.  The SNFs all use them too.  But we usually just grab handfuls of nitriles from the hospitals and put them in the empty vinyl glove boxes.  The hospitals are usually cool with it, so long as we don't take the whole box.


----------



## leoemt (Sep 7, 2012)

I get several EMS and safety supply catalogs as a result of my part time job and I have NEVER seen vinyl gloves sold as EMS gloves. In fact all the vinyl gloves I have sold have been marketed towards the food service industry. 

While I would rather have vinyl as opposed to nothing at all, if I was forced to wear them I would most likely be doubling up.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 7, 2012)

Just buy your own box. 

Problem solved.


----------

